# PKO - Peako Limited



## Joe Blow (2 June 2010)

Raisama Limited (RAI) is a uranium development company with interests in Australia and the Kyrgyz Republic. RAI's uranium assets in Australia include five projects in Western Australia and one project in South Australia. In the Kyrgyz Republic RAI owns 75% of the Kashkasu project.

http://www.raisama.com.au


----------



## Miner (16 July 2010)

*Re: RAI - Raisama Limited*

I made some investigation on RAI looking into its recent drilling result and put a miniscule purchase at 20 cents today ! 

What intrigued my attention is the price it rose after IPO and its current price. Though came down considerably but still near to 20 cents.

The drill sample results are encouraging. As a guide the ppm of Uranium Oxide in its recent sample shows it is almost four times better than BMN uranium ore sample. It is even better than the Yeelirrie uranium ore (Western Australia) for which BHPB is very proud.

The management has trumpted on 20 April (some three months back) about its 100 days success story (looks like a political speech  shows some good steps forward. One of that milestone is the drilling sample result published today in ASX.

The share is thinly treaded with very less volume however so may not be a joyful scrip for day traders . But technical strength IMO is strong.


DYOR and please share your thoughts on this scrip.


----------



## springhill (8 August 2012)

*Re: RAI - Raisama Energy*

MC - $7m
SP - 2.8c
Shares - 254m
Options - NQ
Cash - $1.8m

*Acquisition of Strategic Stake in VenturOil Philippines Inc*
Raisama acquired a strategic, 40%, interest in VenturOil Philippines Inc (VenturOil) which, in turn, holds a 20% undivided interest in SC6 Cadlao and a 12.88% interest in SC6B Bonita (subject to Philippines Department of Energy (DOE) approval). VenturOil is a highly regarded local Philippines oil and gas company with strong ties to both the Philippines government and upstream petroleum industry.
Under the funding agreement with VenturOil, Raisama will acquire a 16.25% indirect working interest in the Cadlao project. This interest attributes to the Company 1 mmbbl (on a 2P basis), which Gaffney Cline and Associates has previously valued at $22m.
Raisama will fund VenturOil’s 20% share of development costs on the Cadlao Project, estimated to be between US$8m – US$10m depending upon the final development solution approved by the DOE and also the relative timing of oil revenues related to this solution.
VenturOil is only obligated to pay these costs following the “spudding” of the first development well at Cadlao, currently scheduled for 1Q13, which then closely ties project funding with project revenues. As such, Raisama does not have any near term funding obligations and, due to Cadlao’s certified reserves, believes its commitments can be partially debt funded.
*
Cadlao Redevelopment Project, Offshore Palawan Basin, Philippines*
Due to the legal action taken by Blade, Raisama has been effectively prevented from continuing its operational activities on the Cadlao Project. The Company hopes that a settlement of its dispute with Blade will enable the Project to regain its momentum for the achievement of first oil in 2013.
*
SC6B Bonita Block, Offshore Palawan Basin, Philippines*
As a precursor to approval of Raisama as a Service Contractor (and Operator) of SC6B Bonita, the DOE has requested the Company to demonstrate funding capacity for its share of the requisite work program, budgeted at $100,000. This prerequisite is due to be completed in the next quarter.
*
South Block A (SBA) North Sumatra*
Preparations for the 2D seismic program were delayed while the customary operating agreement was finalised between BP Migas and the relevant Provincial Government in Sumatra. This matter has been resolved and planning and execution of the seismic and drilling program has recommenced. The seismic tender process has restarted and is expected to be completed in the third quarter of the year. Seismic is planned to start in the fourth quarter and the drilling location will be finalised once the seismic has been completed.
*
PEP 51311 Oil & Gas Exploration Block, Offshore Taranaki Basin, NZ*
The Operator, New Zealand Oil and Gas Limited, has advised that discussions continue to secure a drilling rig for the planned Kakapo Prospect. Pending rig availability and final government approvals, the prospect is likely to be drilled in 2013.

*Uranium Projects*
The Company continues to consider opportunities to maximise the value of its uranium projects whilst remaining focused on its oil and gas portfolio.


----------



## System (17 April 2013)

*Re: PKO - Peak Oil & Energy*

On April 17, 2013, Raisama Energy Limited (RAI) changed its name to Peak Oil & Energy Limited (PKO).


----------



## System (11 January 2016)

On January 11th, 2016, Peak Oil & Gas Limited changed its name to Peako Limited.


----------



## greggles (16 October 2020)

I love discovering small cap stocks I've never heard of before. PKO is another one.

This mining minnow currently has a market cap of $7.5 million. A few months ago it had a market cap of under $2 milion. Since the beginning of July it has risen in price from 0.9c to 5c, and is currently trading at 3.7c.

This is from their last Quarterly Activities Report:



> *East Kimberley Copper-Gold Project*
> 
> Peako’s primary focus is its large consolidated ground-holding across four contiguous exploration tenements over a 1,350 km² area in the East Kimberley region of Western Australia (refer Figure 1) comprising two granted tenements (E80/4990 and E80/5182) and two further areas under application (E80/5346 and E80/5472).




So why has their share price risen 400% since July? Let's have a look.

*20 August







1 September







10 September







25 September*







*16 October









*

Looks like they're really focusing in on this (E80/4990) Eastman tenement and have raised the funds necessary to carry out extensive exploration in the coming months. With a market cap of only $7.5 million, it would appear that positions are being taken in PKO in expectation that they are onto something here. And as we all know, all it takes is one good assay result and we're off.

I have added PKO to my watchlist.


----------

